# General > Photography >  Time lapse view from space

## Dusty

Happened across this while browsing and found it fascinating.

http://blog.alienskin.com/time-lapse-view-from-space

Dusty.

----------


## Deemac

Wow, that's impressive stuff. thanks for sharing the link

----------


## Sandra_B

Cool!! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## argyle kid

Hi Dusty
Thank you for link,the lightning and aurora were breath taking.
Regards AK.

----------


## Rheghead

yeah you would think it was animated otherwise...

----------

